# About to order a tumbler.  So how about some tips?



## adshepard (Oct 25, 2006)

I'll be ordering a tumbler in the next day or two from the JARDOCTOR and I've read many of the tumbling posts here.  What I'd like to hear from you long time tumblers is your best tips for the new tumbler.

 Thanks in advance for all responses.

 Alan


----------



## stinger haut (Oct 26, 2006)

It sounds as though your not sure about what you want and need in a tumbler. If so, I would wait a bit longer to purchase your tumbler.
 Wayne Lowery is the JarDoctor and if you can spend sometime talking to him about what you want and need in a tumbler, he would be happy to help you before ordering from him.
 Otherwise, please give us more information on what your going to be tumbling, how much, etc.
 Stinger


----------



## adshepard (Oct 26, 2006)

> ORIGINAL: stinger haut
> Wayne Lowery is the JarDoctor and if you can spend sometime talking to him about what you want and need in a tumbler, he would be happy to help you before ordering from him.
> Stinger


 
 Wayne has already worked up what he believes I need.  He's great to work with, very helpful.

 Most of the bottles I'll be tumbling will be older soda-type bottles circa 1850 to 1900.  I'm just looking for those little hints and ideas that the veteran tumblers have learned and picked up along the way which would help someone that is new to tumbling.

 Thanks,

 Alan


----------



## stinger haut (Oct 27, 2006)

Well adshepard,
 Good to hear you talked to Wayne, he knows his stuff when it comes to tumbling.
 First of all, everyone has their own little ways of tumbling and in time you will too.
 Sodas are easy to tumble in the sense they usaully tuff bottles, not easy to break. Bad thing is that they are usually dinged up from reuse.
 Start out with cheap bottles, it'll give you easy way of practicing with different polishes, cutting oxides, etc.
 Size up a bottle before you buy or tumble it. Watch for shallow bubbles, cracks, you tumble those and you may end up with a damaged bottle.
 Watch you RPM's, the more delicate, thin walled, etc. slow down those RPM's.
 Turn your canisters around daily or half way through your tumbling cycle, so that you'll have an even cleaning of the embossing and the bottle itself.
 Tighten down your stopple so the bottle doesn't get loose, but then don't over tighten it either.
 Those are some start up things to do, when you have more tumbling time, you'll probably be asking more questions.
 Wayne will send you basic tumbling instructions, read them, they're useful.
 Stinger


----------



## capsoda (Oct 27, 2006)

Stinger Pretty well covered it. I always tumble slow but I know some people tumble on high all the time. I don't try to tumble crakced or damaged bottles. Find your own pace and experiment with cutting and polishing compounds until you find what you want.


----------



## adshepard (Oct 28, 2006)

Woohoo! Wayne (the Jar Doctor) is shipping my tumbler on Monday!  Once I get it set up I'll post some before and after shots of my "test" bottles. Should they turn out successfully I'll then tumble the good stuff. 

 Alan


----------



## capsoda (Oct 29, 2006)

Like waitin for Santa Claus aint it......[]


----------



## Humabdos (Nov 5, 2006)

Hi Alan

 I'm thinking of getting a tumbler too and was wondering what the whole set up cost you. Also are you happy with it?
 Glen


----------



## adshepard (Nov 9, 2006)

The entire system cost me just under $650 with shipping.  It's set to arrive on 11/13 according to UPS and the USPS.  Wayne (the Jardoctor) is extremely helpful and given how highly everyone recommends him I'm sure I'll be satisfied with the system.

 Alan


----------



## adshepard (Nov 15, 2006)

*Okay bottle number one is in the hopper!*

Got everything put together and have loaded the first bottle. In a few days I'll know the result.

 Thanks to the Jar Doctor and all those that helped make it possible.

 Alan


----------



## bottlediger (Nov 17, 2006)

*RE: Okay bottle number one is in the hopper!*

alan, 650 shipped seems pretty cheap, what exactly came with your whole kit? I am very interested, thanks

 Ryan


----------



## adshepard (Nov 17, 2006)

*RE: Okay bottle number one is in the hopper!*



> ORIGINAL: bottlediger
> 
> alan, 650 shipped seems pretty cheap, what exactly came with your whole kit? I am very interested, thanks
> 
> Ryan


 
*Includes: 
 1 MQS1 - Small Platinum Series II Machine with one Idler Roller
 1 MTR1 - One-Speed Motor Package 
 1 X4B3 - 4" Clear PVC Canister with Bottle and Regular 3-Finger Stopples 
 25# COPF - Fine Cut Tumbling Copper 
 1# OALM - Aluminum Oxide (Polish) 
 1# O12S - 1200 Grit Silicon Carbide (Slow Cutter)*

 Extremely well put together system.  Gotta love the Jar Doctor.

 Alan


----------



## Trying not to break it (Nov 17, 2006)

*RE: Okay bottle number one is in the hopper!*

hi ryan,  the jar doc. has been at the balt. bottle show for the last few years. i pick up supplies there to save on shipping.  i'm looking to add another unit to mine if i have ennought space.  i want to be able to tumble on slow and high at the same time. the show is the 1st part of march.   i love mine.    rhona


----------

